
Publishers Straddle the Apple-Google, App-Web Divide - PersonalDay
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/19/technology/publishers-straddle-the-apple-google-app-web-divide.html
======
mooreds
Hmmmm. Users spend far more time in apps on mobile, bit from what I've seen it
is limited to a few big hits (Facebook, email, messenger apps, maybe games). I
think if you are looking to be discovered, the web has no competition.

If, however, you are the kind of company who can provide utility often, and
want to build loyalty, an app is great. But if it is just news stories, it's
not much utility.

